# 2 year old male still making a mess



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have an ex pen in my house for my dog that cannot be trusted unattended


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

He will probably need to be crated until he knows to hold it. The crate worked great for us.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How do you know it's just the boy dog?


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

If someone stops in to let them out in the day more than your lunch break, is there still a mess?

What if you leave for 30 min to go to the store?

Have you video'd? Some dogs don't know to 'hold it', some dogs can't (food/health problems)., and some dogs are so stressed about being left alone that they might eliminate/chew - video is the only real way to know what's happening (and who is doing it!).


----------



## Dannymoto (Jan 26, 2015)

SwimDog said:


> If someone stops in to let them out in the day more than your lunch break, is there still a mess?
> 
> What if you leave for 30 min to go to the store?
> 
> Have you video'd? Some dogs don't know to 'hold it', some dogs can't (food/health problems)., and some dogs are so stressed about being left alone that they might eliminate/chew - video is the only real way to know what's happening (and who is doing it!).


I will have to video them tomorrow and see which one of them it is, then I can go from there.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Whichever dog it is, I recommend crate training. You will need someone to go in during the middle of the day to let the crated dog out though right at first, until they learn to hold it longer.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I would definitely crate train them. Dogs typically do not want to make a mess in their kennel or the area where they sleep. By 2, he should be able to hold it all day without a problem, assuming that you've ruled out any health issues. Do you leave food and water out all day? I also have always kept mine on a schedule and I don't allow them to just graze all day. As far as the chewing and destruction, I would get him some toys and things to chew. Stuffed kongs are great, also the interactive treat dispensing toys are good to keep them entertained and busy.


----------



## Dannymoto (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.

What is crate training?

I only feed them morning and night, I don't leave food out for them, I do leave water for them though.

As for toys, I put as many as I can in the kitchen / utility for them.

I will be filming them tomorrow from morning till lunch.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you live outside the US? Crates are the norm in the US, but a lot of dog owners in other countries don't routinely use them. Here is some info.

Crate Training : The Humane Society of the United States

And a couple of crate types:


----------



## Dannymoto (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh I see what you mean!

I'm from the UK but it's cruel to lock one on the cage and one not?


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

No, it is not cruel. Dogs don't think that way at all. I do it all the time and as long as I treat it as normal, the dogs are perfectly fine with it.

Housebreaking is really just a habit. Dogs like to potty where they usually go so if the habit is set for outside then the dog learns to hold it when they are inside. They also don't want to potty in their 'den'. The crate is a perfect sized den so they naturally hold it when crated. 

With a 2 year habit of going potty in the house, you are going to have a longer time to create a new habit. Take TIME. Crate him everytime you are not home and whenever you are unable to watch him. Do a deep cleaning in the house where he has been going potty. You want to remove the smell that could trigger his desire to reuse a certain spot in the house.

Good Luck.


----------



## Dannymoto (Jan 26, 2015)

I will definitely try this thank you!


----------

